# Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?



## Fitze-DD (22. August 2012)

Hallo Boardies,​ 
ich habe mal eine Frage, bei der einige vielleicht die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.​ Ich weiss natürlich, dass man sich bei Gewitter nicht mit der Rute in der Hand ans offene Ufer stellt oder gar in ein Boot setzt. Dass das lebensgefährlich sein kann ist mit klar!​ Aber wie verhält es sich denn unter Brücken? Ich wurde gestern beim Ansitz von einem Gewitter überrascht, und habe mich einfach unter die nächste Brücke verzogen (siehe Bild). Ging blitztechnisch  ganz  schön zur Sache. Die Ruten habe ich natürlich abgebaut. Während ich da aber saß hab ich mir echt überlegt weiter zu angeln, denn eigentlich kann mir darunter doch gar nichts passieren, oder?​ 
Wie verhält sich das? Der Blitz schlägt doch immer am höchsten Punkt ein, und das bin ich unter der riesen Brücke ja sicher nicht.​ Klärt mich bitte auf, ich bin Ohr ​


----------



## AWebber (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Im Prinzip ist es unter ner Brücke bei Gewitter schon sicher, aber ans Angeln würd ich da wohl nicht denken.

Wenn der Blitz ins Wasser einschlägt oder in unmittelbarer Nähe der Brücke, dann gehts dir u. U. genauso, als ob die Brücke nicht da wäre und du mitten im Gewitter stehst.


----------



## jannickb (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

warum sollte man nicht angeln unter ner brücke?? erstens passiert es an sich nicht, dass ein blitz im wasser einschlägt, wenn direkt in der nähe ne brücke(ein höheres objekt) ist und zweitens leitet die schnur ja keinen strom(nein auch nicht, wenn sie feucht ist), da der strom gegen einen wiederstand energie verlieren würde und das tut er nicht, solange er andere möglichkeiten hat...
solange du nicht im wasser stehst dürfte das komplett ungefährlich sein!


----------



## erikmelzer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Unter einer Brücke zu angeln, ist in diesem Fall extrem gefährlich, denn durch den meist mit dem Gewitter verbundenen Regen ist alles Nass und der Stromschlag kann dann den gesamten Komplex der Brücke erfassen und somit könntest du dann auch erfasst werden 

Ich selber warte die Gewitter meist ab und angle danach weiter, denn dann läufts oft richtig rund auf Raubfisch! 
LG Erik


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Der Annahme das man dort einigermaßen Sicher ist, bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. #d

Saß ich doch ebenfalls mal bei einem heftigen Gewitterunter einer Brücke und harte der Dinge die da kommen sollten.  |bigeyes

Es kam und zwar so heftig, dass ich mir heute noch in die Hose machen könnte. 

Ein Blitz schlug irgendwo auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Brücke ein.
Der Blitzableiter war in diesem Fall der Handlauf einer Treppe neben der Brücke. 
Ein Leuchten ein Schlag und die Brücke bebte regelrecht. 
Zum Glück war es nicht der Handlauf neben mir !!!  |engel:


----------



## Siever (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Ist ne interessante Frage! Seit einem Blitzeinschlag beim Fußball suche ich bei Gewittern sofort das Weite... . Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, verziehe ich mich beim Angeln dann auch unter Brücken oder in so ein altes Steinhaus. Aber sicher fühle ich mich eigentlich nur, wenn ich doch schnell zum Auto komme. Kann das jemand hier mal physikalisch erklären? Die Aussagen hier wirken mir gerade nicht vertrauenserweckend. Sorry.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Nur ein Auto bietet draußen absolute Sicherheit(*Faradayscher Käfig).*


Alles andere dient nur der eigenen Beruhigung.

Auch wenn man sagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Leben einmal vom Blitz getroffen zu werden so groß ist wie die die auf einen Sechser im Lotto, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb eines Gewitters so hoch als wenn man schon fünf richtige hat und nur noch einer fehlt !!!!!

Also keine Experimente. Gewitter sind gefährlich!

|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Natürlich wird dich unter der abgebildeten Brücke mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Blitz direkt treffen - die Oberleitungen und die Stahlmasten sollten Schutz Schutz genug sein.

Aber irgendwo sind diese Teile auch geerdet - und wenn du unter der Brücke so ein senkrechtes Metalllkabeldingens siehst solltest du des tunlichst unterlassen dein Boot daran festzubinden *grins* .

Aber angeln ist ein nogo .....

PS : Wurde vor einiger Zeit grad im BAC-Forum drüber geredet ... :

http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/... Trolling / Fachwissen / Verhalten bei Gewitter


----------



## gloomez (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Moinsen,

ich würde es lassen! Letztens war ich bei einem aufzuehenden Gewitter fischen. Ca. 100-200 Meter von mir entfernt ist ein Blitz eingeschlagen und die Ruten fingen an sich mit einem knisternden Geräusch bemerkbar zu machen und das war dann das Zeichen das Weite zu suchen 

In einem anderen Fall stand ich nicht angelnd  an der Strassenbahnhaltestelle unter diesem Wetterschutz wo auch der Fahrkartenautomat steht etc. und der Blitz ist vor mir in die Oberleitung eingeschlagen. Resultat 2 Stunden derbe Migräne und ne defekte 8GB mini SD Karte die in meinem Handy war.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das selbst kein direkter Einschlag nötig ist um Schaden an zu richten.

LG Chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Man ist unter einer Brücke genau so sicher, wie unter einem Baum, nämlich gar nicht.

Der Blitz muss auch nicht ins Wasser hauen, es reicht wenn er in der Nähe in den Boden oder die Brücke selbst schlägt. Je nach Entfernung, Nässe und Kontakt wird man irgendwas zwischen gefrittet und leicht angesengt. 

Sicher ist man nur in geschlossenen Räumen mit Blitzableiter oder in einem Auto.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Beides hat man beim Bootsangeln aber zumeist nicht im Koffer ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Beides hat man beim Bootsangeln aber zumeist nicht im Koffer ;-))



Deswegen sucht man ja auch rechtzeitig das Ufer auf, oder macht ein bisschen Pipi in die Hose, wenns eng wird.|supergri

Und die verdampft, wenns schief geht.|supergri|supergri


----------



## gloomez (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

@Ralle 

Damit hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht #6


----------



## BeatleB84 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Also die Marienbrücke hätte ich mir als Unterstellstand nicht ausgesucht! Dort schlägt regelmäßig der Blitz in die Oberleitung ein! Als wir gestern an den Jugendschiffen saßen und angelten, passierte selbiges!!!


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Ich liebe Gewitter, haben so was urtümlich-romantisches!

Und da gab es doch auch noch diesen US-Segler, der im Gewitter seine Kumpels auf dem Boot belustigen wollte, auf den Mast kletterte und rief, "Herr, nimm mich!"
Was dieser auch direkt tat :m


----------



## Fitze-DD (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Also die Marienbrücke hätte ich mir als Unterstellstand nicht ausgesucht! Dort schlägt regelmäßig der Blitz in die Oberleitung ein! Als wir gestern an den Jugendschiffen saßen und angelten, passierte selbiges!!!



In die Marienbrücke oder eines der Jugendschiffe? Wann war das ungefähr? eigentlich hab ich das Gewitter nur über der Altstadt beobachten können, auf der anderen Seite sah es fast idyllisch aus


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Wie schon ein paar vor mir gesagt haben. Es ist nicht sicher unter einer Brücke. Wenn ein Blitzeinschlägt verteilt sich die Spannung nach außen hin. Die sogenannte Schrittspannung. Da hab ich in der Berufsschule doch mal aufgepasst  Ab ins Auto und aussitzen. Nach m Wetter gehts eh viel besser;-)


----------



## Andreas25 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



			
				Professor Tinca; schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn man sagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Leben einmal vom Blitz getroffen zu werden so groß ist wie die die auf einen Sechser im Lotto, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb eines Gewitters so hoch als wenn man schon fünf richtige


Shit, kann leider keine Links per Handy erstellen aber googelt mal 
Roy C. Sullivan, der gute Mann wurde 7 mal vom Blitz getroffen, beim letzten mal übrigens auf einem Angelausflug.|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Viel faszinierender finde ich das zwar nach Schutz vor Blitzen (die kommen ja auch innerhalb von 23 Sekunden ohne Vorwarnzeit) gesucht wird, aber gleichzeitig anscheinend noch soviel Zeit ist, die Angelausrüstung abzubauen.
Also "Tod durch Blitzschlag: Ja, solange meinem Tackle nichts fehlt!" oder was?!


----------



## Fitze-DD (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

So isses   Hehe ^^ Ich hab die einfach aus der Halterung genommen und bin die 5m unter die Brücke gelaufen, das war auf jeden noch drin bevor es losging


----------



## Lazarus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Brücken bieten Schutz vor Blitzen. Allerdings keinen 100%igen.
Das Gefährlichste bei Blitzeinschlägen ist, dass man direkt getroffen werden kann. Das ist dann wirklich unangenehm. Unter einer Brücke ist das ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

Bleibt die Gefahr, dass der Blitz in der Nähe einschlägt, sei es Wasser oder fester Boden.
Die Feinheiten sind bei Wikipedia erklärt, das muss ich heir nicht hinschreiben. Stichwort ist Schrittspannung.

Wichtig: Füße zusammen! Der Grund, warum Kühe auf dem Feld beim Gewitter öfter tot umfallen ist, dass ihre Beine (vorne/hinten) einen großen Abstand haben.
Also bekommen sie einen große Schrittspannung ab: Kuh tot.

Der Mensch (gilt auch für Angler) kann seine Beine zusammenstellen, wenige Zentimeter Abstand, kleine Schrittspannung, wenig Gefahr.

Also auch nicht wegrennen! Dabei sind die Füße weit auseinander, also bekommt man mehr Spannung ab.

Wichtig: Trockenen Boden bevorzugen. Weil desto trockener, umso höher der Widerstand der Erde, umso kleiner der Strom. -> Kleinere Schrittspannung, weniger tot.
Unter einer Brücke ist es meistens trocken.

Ergo: Die Evolution wird das Problem langfristig lösen, dass Leute panisch übers nasse Feld zu ihren Autos rennen, statt sich gemütlich unter die naheliegende Brücke zu stellen, wenn das Gewitter anfängt.


----------



## fogman (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



jannickb schrieb:


> warum sollte man nicht angeln unter ner brücke?? erstens passiert es an sich nicht, dass ein blitz im wasser einschlägt, wenn direkt in der nähe ne brücke(ein höheres objekt) ist und zweitens leitet die schnur ja keinen strom(nein auch nicht, wenn sie feucht ist), da der strom gegen einen wiederstand energie verlieren würde und das tut er nicht, solange er andere möglichkeiten hat...
> solange du nicht im wasser stehst dürfte das komplett ungefährlich sein!


 
Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, da die oben genannte Schrittspannung sich sehr wohl ihren Weg durch die feuchte Schnur sucht. Die dabei auftretenden Potentialunterschiede reichen locker aus um einen Menschen zu töten.


----------



## BeatleB84 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



Fitze-DD schrieb:


> In die Marienbrücke oder eines der Jugendschiffe? Wann war das ungefähr? eigentlich hab ich das Gewitter nur über der Altstadt beobachten können, auf der anderen Seite sah es fast idyllisch aus



Es schlägt regelmäßig in die Oberleitung der StraBa auf der Marienbrücke sowie in die Oberleitung der DB dort ein! Gestern war es, so wie ich es gesehen habe, die von der DB! Habe bei beiden "Vereinen" Techniker sitzen, die mir von diesem Spektakel und den Folgen berichten! War schon echt krass gestern, da ich es das erste Mal live gesehen habe. Es scheppert kurz, man sieht nen kleinen Lichtbogen und das wars. Meist fährt dann dort (laut Aussage) die nächsten 20 Minuten keine Bahn! Also, lieber nicht unter die Marienbrücke!


----------



## Jose (22. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

...vor hagelschlag bist du da aber auf jeden fall geschützt.

lies mal hier: Schrittspannung

ist aber nix, was den ferkelfahnder interessieren könnte :m


----------



## Eichelfritte (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Als ausgebildeter Elektroniker, kann ich dir sagen, wenn der Blitz nahe genug bei dir einschlägt, bist du am Arsch. Meistens


----------



## Kami (24. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Da mich vor ein paar Monaten im bayerischen Gebirge ein Gewitter beim  Fliegenfischen überrascht hat, habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken dazu  gemacht und fand diese Seite ganz interessant:

http://www.leifiphysik.de/web_ph08/umwelt_technik/02_blitze/interesse.htm

Beantwortet eigentlich das meiste. 
Um direkt aufs Thema zu kommen, wobei das ja eigentlich schon beantwortet wurde, sicher ist es unter einer Brücke nie. Da man aber in der Regel dabei nicht direkt vom Blitz getroffen wird, erhöht es zumindest wahrscheinlich die Überlebenschancen.


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

warum sollte mir unter ner brücke der blitz schaden zufügen,in der regel
hab ich wasser dichtes schuhwerk an,der boden ist der regel nach auch trocken,der strom ist auch nur für einen moment vorhanden und nimmt
den weg des geringsten wiederstandes .die statische aufladung des umfelds
ist zwar auch unangenehm aber doch nicht lebensbedrohlich.wer
ängstlich veranlagt ist sollte aber doch bei gewitterwarnung  besser zu hause bleiben.ist ansichts sache .ich liebe gewitter-und wenn´s
mich mal trifft,mit sicherheit ein eimaliges erlebniß.


----------



## ulf (30. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Es schlägt regelmäßig in die Oberleitung der StraBa auf der Marienbrücke sowie in die Oberleitung der DB dort ein! [...]



Na da hat man doch einen Blitzableiter, was will man denn noch mehr ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## wasser-ralf (30. August 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Viele interessante Meinungen, zum Teil durch Wissen, zum Teil durch Vermutung/Halbwissen.
Ich wäre im allgemeinen vorsichtig mit dem absoluten Aufstellen von Regeln. Ich habe grundsätzlich keine panische Angst vor Gewittern. Aber - Gewitter sind gefährlich und manchmal unberechenbar. Also nichts auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Man kennt die allgemein Verhaltensregeln und an diese sollte man sich halten.

Im übrigen:





> Sicher ist man nur in geschlossenen Räumen mit Blitzableiter oder in einem Auto.


 
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur bedingt zustimmen. Es kann immer dumme Zu- und Umstände geben, welche alles relativieren.
Habe vor vielen Jahren in der Dienststelle, in einem geschlossenen Raum in einem festen Gebäude mit ordentlichem Blitzableiter am eigenen Körper einen Blitzeinschlag schmerzhaft zu spüren bekommen. Und der Blitz traf nicht das Gebäude, sondern in einem unmittelbar daneben stehenden Baum. Ich sah durch die Fenster die Rinde und Äste unmittelbar beim Einschlag splittern. Dummer Weise hatte ich gerade den mit Metall unterlegten Hörer der Dienstleitung in der Hand und bekam somit einige 10 000 Volt zu spüren.
Das elektrische Potential in der Umgebung war kurzzeitig derart hoch, dass es im Gebäude etliche elektrische Anlagen zerlegte und von Kabelbäumen nur noch schwarze Stricke übrig blieben. Schrankenankage der Hofeinfahrt im Eimer usw.
Aber der Blitz hatte nachweislich den Baum getroffen. Also man kann nicht vorsichtig genug sein.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

ist mir gerade untergekommen


----------



## junior_accountant (17. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Der einzige Schutz vor Gewittern ist ein Auto. Allerdings nur wenn es aus Metall ist. (Faradayscher Käfig) Die Oberleitung und das Geländer der Brücke sind geerdet d.h. es breiten sich je nach Leitfähigkeit des (Brücken)Bodens und des Wassers Ströme aus. Hier besteht die Gefahr aus einem Spannungstrichter sog. Trittspannung abzugreifen und d.h. LEBENSGEFAHR. 

Insofern bietet eine Brücke keinen Schutz


----------



## thanatos (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



junior_accountant schrieb:


> Der einzige Schutz vor Gewittern ist ein Auto. Allerdings nur wenn es aus Metall ist. (Faradayscher Käfig) Die Oberleitung und das Geländer der Brücke sind geerdet d.h. es breiten sich je nach Leitfähigkeit des (Brücken)Bodens und des Wassers Ströme aus. Hier besteht die Gefahr aus einem Spannungstrichter sog. Trittspannung abzugreifen und d.h. LEBENSGEFAHR.
> 
> Insofern bietet eine Brücke keinen Schutz


#d dann wären blitzableiter sinnlos


----------



## Sir Pommes (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der Annahme das man dort einigermaßen Sicher ist, bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. #d
> 
> Saß ich doch ebenfalls mal bei einem heftigen Gewitterunter einer Brücke und harte der Dinge die da kommen sollten.  |bigeyes
> 
> ...




naja, aber dir ist dabei nichts passiert

was eher die Theorie, dass es unter Brücken sicher ist, stärkt  |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> naja, aber dir ist dabei nichts passiert
> 
> was eher die Theorie, dass es unter Brücken sicher ist, stärkt  |supergri



Ich stand bei einem Gewitter mal unter einer Buche. Der Blitz schlug 100m entfernt in eine Eiche ein.

Das stützt die alte Verhaltensregel: " Buche suche, Eiche weiche".

Man könnte es aber auch als eine Form des Russisch Roulette betrachten.|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*

Löst euch mal von dem Auto als Faradayschen Käfig. Durch die elektrischen Leitungen gelangt bei einem direkten Blitzeinschlag massenweise Strom in die Fahrgastzelle mit der Gefahr tötlicher Potentialunterschiede.

Auto ist nur sicher, wenn der Blitz in der Nähe einschlägt.
Brücke ist auch nicht gleich Brücke.

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einer Brücke und einem darauf geparkten Auto hätte, würde ich das Auto nehmen und woanders parken :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bieten Brücken Schutz vor Gewittern?*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> naja, aber dir ist dabei nichts passiert
> 
> was eher die Theorie, dass es unter Brücken sicher ist, stärkt |supergri


 

Vielleicht aber nur deshalb, weil ich auf der gegenüberligenden Seite saß !!!|kopfkrat


----------

